# You have got to be kidding



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

Report: Smoking Ban May Strike Military - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

What a joke is right. I doubt this will go forward.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Already had you covered Bro.... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/tobacco-legislation/252971-possible-military-tobacco-ban.html


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Spit&Chew said:


> Report: Smoking Ban May Strike Military - Political News - FOXNews.com


There go the new recruits. Question is will they reinstate the draft.


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Already had you covered Bro.... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/tobacco-legislation/252971-possible-military-tobacco-ban.html


Sorry


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

No need to be sorry Bro, this needs all the attention it can get. We OWE that to our boys & girls to do anything otherwise.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

wait, we can let our boys die in crappy poorly armored vehicles but forbid them from having one of the few simple pleasures in battle? makes sense to me *rolls eyes*


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't smoke cigs but I know a LOT of military members who do and the idea of them not being allowed to smoke at all in uniform is ludicrous. "I may not agree with what you do but I will fight to the death for your right to do it!"


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

QWKDTSN said:


> "I may not agree with what you do but I will fight to the death for your right to do it!"


:amen: Brother!!!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

There are lots of congressman and most senators with military bases within their districts/states. That means votes. Time to start ratcheting up the heat. What pinheads come up with this idiocy? The last Democratic administration treated the military as though it was their personal social lab for experiments. Looks like this one is taking that up after an 8 year hiatus. Besides, those people have rights too. How in the world can someone even dream of putting further restricrtions on those who are fighting and dying for the rights of even the pinheads who come up with these stupid ideas. Perhaps the pinheads might be right, the RPG's, rifles, IED's and other forms of weaponry have a lesser health threat that a cigar might have. :banana:


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

:mad2::twisted:


golfermd said:


> There are lots of congressman and most senators with military bases within their districts/states. That means votes. Time to start ratcheting up the heat. What pinheads come up with this idiocy? The last Democratic administration treated the military as though it was their personal social lab for experiments. Looks like this one is taking that up after an 8 year hiatus. Besides, those people have rights too. How in the world can someone even dream of putting further restricrtions on those who are fighting and dying for the rights of even the pinheads who come up with these stupid ideas. Perhaps the pinheads might be right, the RPG's, rifles, IED's and other forms of weaponry have a lesser health threat that a cigar might have. :banana:


----------



## jmimac351 (Jul 5, 2009)

Since Obama is the Commander in Chief I wonder if this means he'll have to stop smoking as well? 

"Trust us, we're the government and we know what's best for you."


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

The last thing I did before my best friend deployed was send him a small humi and a selection of sticks. He's one of the healthiest people I know. 

This fool (my best friend!) runs marathons...FOR FUN?!?!?! 

Senior year in college he decides he's joing the Marines goes to OTS and is now an Office. 

How is it that people are fighting for our freedom and rights and we "Obama" plan to take thier rights/freedoms away? I understand the concerns of health and operational readiness valid points, but I also understand the therapeutic value of a sharing great smoke with a friend after a tough day (not that my days would ever compare) and this should not be taken away from our soliders. 

:usa2:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

When I was in the USAF i dont ever remember a single person having smoking related problems. The only people that had cancer problems were old retired guys still living next to bases. They tend to suck up some money......but hey...they earned that right. Thats why we have the VA. They are there to take care of the veterans. Maybe they should stop doing retarded studies if they are worried about money. How about stop sending me a survey to see how they are doing after every VA related appointment. Im sure that will save some money.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Unfortunately these days reality does sound like a joke. The reality is most of the time you cannot make this stuff up because reality is more absurd.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

all us vets and botl need to make sure this does not happen. every day we wake up its more change and more taxes and another dam idea to take our rights away.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Rights? What "rights"? If you want to know about "rights", here ya go.....

V: An excerpt from George Carlin on RIGHTS


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

All I have to say is I'm glad that I purchased an certain EBR before Mr. Obama takes that right away as well.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

stu929 said:


> All I have to say is I'm glad that I purchased an certain EBR before Mr. Obama takes that right away as well.


being that you are also in Maryland, you are lucky.

TAD
PAD
BRD
AAD
are all on there way out.. National Healthcare will cure them.

(Tobbaco Aquisition Disease)
(Pipe Aquisition Disease)
(Black Rifle Disease)
(Ammo Aquisition Disease)


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ordered it 9 months ago, finally shipped this week. Figures I'm away from home for work so it will be waiting at the shipping facility when I go home to pick it up.

Hmm ammo, must stockpile some of that as well.

Any trust me I know I moved out of this very oppressive state for a few years and I wonder every day while I came back... Oh yeah a job....damn!

:boohoo:


----------



## chuk01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just the thought of this legislation upset me so much, that I had to go out for a smoke! As a member of the military, I remember signing up to defend the United States and it's citizens, but I didn't relinquish any of my rights as a citizen! If this crap legislation gets passed, you will see the ranks quickly disappear and alot of people moving to other countries because "Red Dawn" is surely on the way!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

chuk01 said:


> but I didn't relinquish any of my rights as a citizen!


Actually, truth be told...you did.
The moment you took that oath, and signed on the dotted line, you became property.

Which is why in the Army if you were to get sunburned to the point you couldn't perform your duties, you could receive an Article 15 for.... Damage to Govt Property.

Regardless, the legislation does suck giant hairy donkey balls, I agree completely.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

I did see something on CNN today that said the White House looks to be backing down and will not take away "Soldiers War Zone Smokes" I found the qoute rather interesting as it leaves room for sanctions against them at home, but hey if you ass is on the line in another country we'll let you smoke....for now.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Rights? What "rights"? If you want to know about "rights", here ya go.....


I miss Carlin. Thanks for the link (and laughs).

.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm almost at a loss for words. I actually was for a while. I joined the Marine Corps 23 years ago and stayed in for 7 years active, 1 reserve. I was reflecting back on my time in and can't imagine a tobacco free Marine Corps. Most everyone either smoked or dipped, or both.

I was in the Fleet Marine Force Pacific, so I got to ride several Navy ships. One of the first things I did when I had some free time was to make a trip to the ship's store so I could by a Zippo lighter that bore the name of the ship and had an engraving of the ship on it. It was a prize possession, something I spent much time admiring and found a bit of comfort in having in my pocket. And yes, it was always faithful in lighting my smoke. It was also a little bit of home for me as I grew up not far from Bradford, PA, where Zippo's are made. The Zippo and its associated enjoyment will pass from the ship's store if this legislation goes through.

Images of Chesty Puller with pipe or cigar in hand were common, as were photographs of other noteworthy Marines through the ages. I'd imagine they'd have to phase those images out, just as society has done with the fat, jolly, pipe smoking Santa that I grew up with.

_"The smoking lamp is lit"_ will take on a new meaning with tobacco banned, and more liberal legislation being pushed on our military due to the sniveling of a few.

I'll just stop now. It's far too depressing. This is a totally different world than I grew up in, and it's far from what I wanted for my daughter. My God, what have we become?


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

I know I'm showing my age, but when I was in the Army (Vietnam era) we got complimentary 4 packs of cigarettes with our C-rations, and were damn glad to get 'em! It's part of the military culture to smoke (if you choose to). I am horrified at what is going down in my country. By the way, one of the few personal items that made it back with me from Nam is my engraved Zippo: "when I die I'm sure to go to heaven because I've served my time in hell". Someday I'll give it to my grandson.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

All I can say is WHAT A BUNCH OF BS.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

All I can say is - What a bunch of BS. We should be more worried about getting our troops the best equipment possible - the best health care available - And the politicians come up with a smoking ban???

WTF


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW!! I would think a relaxing cigar would benefit a soldier.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't you know they are just trying to save us all.... from having any enjoyment, pleasure or whatever. :frusty:


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I can hear Sam Kinison screaming "OMG!!!! You'll let them get %^&*ing get smoked but won't let them have one!!!!!! OHHH!!!! OHHH!!!!"


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me. I just have to accept the fact that these geniuses know what's better for me than I do. :boom:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Blackcat said:


> I think I can hear Sam Kinison screaming "OMG!!!! You'll let them get %^&*ing get smoked but won't let them have one!!!!!! OHHH!!!! OHHH!!!!"


Haha nice impersonation..I could hear Sams voice right thru the cpu!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Haha nice impersonation..I could hear Sams voice right thru the cpu!


:yo: thank you I do a mean George Carlin as well


----------

